# Engine Code 1320 Help Please



## jeff0rie (Aug 17, 2004)

I know this message might seem a bit redundant at this point, I've read a few articles already posted on it, but truth be told I'm yet to see a solution. I have a friend who owns a service station and I've brought the car (1999 Nissan Maxima SE Ltd w/ 71k on it) to him for every problem its had. About 2 months ago the problem arose for the first time since I bought it (which was about 3 months ago), when I bought the car there was no mention of any recurring check engine problem which could just be the dealer's way of shafting me. Either way, initially I took the car to a Nissan dealership for a professional opinion, and as you all might expect they quoted me a price for replacing all 6 of my ignition coils... well, took it to Mr. Service Station and he said three of them were actually going bad, so he replaced them. At this point the light has come back on, I gave the car to him and he called it a "phantom code" and once you clear it from the computer it could come back without any real issues. From what I see on this board thus far it looks as if the engine code 1320 is a recurring problem and once it happens, its bound to return, like herpes. Well this being the second time the check engine light has come up I thought it wise to seek professional Nissan drivers opinions. Basically my question out to the general public is, is this "phantom code" a possible scenario? or does this mean that the problem is more in depth? what is the best way to find this out? I just put my car up on the market because I really didnt buy this car for a headache, I'm just trying to make sure I'm not selling anyone an overpriced lemon, and this problem is some sort of money sucking virus with no real solution. Is there an end to engine code 1320??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Pull the codes yourself if the CEL is lit up.

How to get the code: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html 

What the code means: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html 

Post the code in here if you have any trouble with the decoder and I can search on Maxima.org for you. I already searched for 1320 on the .org and couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

p1320 Ignition Primary Faliure . Repalce the coils. Phantom Code=I didnt fix you car correctly so I erased the codes again to make you go away .. Replace the remining coils that were not replaced and your problem shall disappear


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

Recenty read a caution related to this code. It stated that only the OE NGK or Denso spark plugs are to be used in this engine. My advice is to drop by your local Nissan dealer and pick up a new set. Using anything else is asking for trouble.


----------

